# Melanotan ll



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey guy's! Had some Melanotan come today, I've done some rough background research on it online but found myself coming across a lot of contradictory information.. So I thought I'd get it up here and get some quality info on it from people who have actually used it and have experience =) I read that there's a 10day loading phase and then one or two jabs a week just to maintain colour from there onwards is that correct? I have a 100mcg vial of Melanotan and 20ml bacterial water. It's for my misses it is guy's so if anybody can help or has any information on what dosages to use we'd really appreciate it =)

Thanks as always guy's :thumb:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

In for answers to the same scenario for me


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Have a read through this

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/tanning-melanotan/286300-mt2-arrived.html


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Need to know how many ml's of bacterial water do I mix with 100mg of Melanotan?? Don't have time to siv through people's banter and bull**** sorry mate, I need facts and I need them quick as this mother f**ker Is thoring out as we speak! :2guns:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

ellis.ben said:


> Need to know how many ml's of bacterial water do I mix with 100mg of Melanotan?? Don't have time to siv through people's banter and bull**** sorry mate, I need facts and I need them quick as this mother f**ker Is thoring out as we speak! :2guns:


Assuming its a 10ml MT2 vial? You mix 2ml of water.

Are you clued up on the loading and doses etc?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Pinky said:


> Assuming its a 10ml MT2 vial? You mix 2ml of water.
> 
> Well thanks for the info guy's, just fizzed up the entire 10mg vial whilst adding the Bacterial water! F**king thing had c*nt of a vacuum on it! I've put it in the fridge but I'm guessing that vial is useless now??
> 
> Are you clued up on the loading and doses etc?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry pinky that wasn't meant to be directed at you x


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

ellis.ben said:


> Need to know how many ml's of bacterial water do I mix with 100mg of Melanotan?? Don't have time to siv through people's banter and bull**** sorry mate, I need facts and I need them quick as this mother f**ker Is thoring out as we speak! :2guns:


10mg vial

2ml water

5iu equates the 0.25mg using 0.3ml syringe

I used 0.25mg for first week.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Bash numbers into here Peptide Calculator | Reconstitution Calculator


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

ellis.ben said:


> Sorry pinky that wasn't meant to be directed at you x


No worries. How'd you fizz it up? You could let it settle, see if it goes ok? X


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Pinky said:


> No worries. How'd you fizz it up? You could let it settle, see if it goes ok? X


Stuck the needle in the vial and it just sucked it straight in! Obviously some kind of vacuum in the 10mg vial and it just pulled it in.. Read that you're supposed to let it mix slowly and turn the vial at the same time (same as hgh) but it just sucked it in soon as the needle broke the rubber! Has that f**ked the peptide now or do you think it will still work??


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

ellis.ben said:


> Stuck the needle in the vial and it just sucked it straight in! Obviously some kind of vacuum in the 10mg vial and it just pulled it in.. Read that you're supposed to let it mix slowly and turn the vial at the same time (same as hgh) but it just sucked it in soon as the needle broke the rubber! Has that f**ked the peptide now or do you think it will still work??


Tbh my 2nd vial i dropped after i mixed it and it was fine. I read you shouldn't shake it under any circs. Only thing i can suggest is leg it aettle and give it a go. If your happy to do that? X


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I just put 1ml of water in 10mg


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Pinky said:


> Tbh my 2nd vial i dropped after i mixed it and it was fine. I read you shouldn't shake it under any circs. Only thing i can suggest is leg it aettle and give it a go. If your happy to do that? X


Well it's the for the misses so yeah she can crack on :beer:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

ellis.ben said:


> Well it's the for the misses so yeah she can crack on :beer:


You'm a bad en lol


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

MT II is a pretty sturdy peptide. I've dropped my vials countless times etc. Still all good.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

iamyou said:


> MT II is a pretty sturdy peptide. I've dropped my vials countless times etc. Still all good.


What about fizzing up the powder though? Clearly said in the research that I did that it should be mixed slowly like growth hormone and that if the water impacts the powder it will destroy the peptide..

Can anybody clarify this please??


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

ellis.ben said:


> What about fizzing up the powder though? Clearly said in the research that I did that it should be mixed slowly like growth hormone and that if the water impacts the powder it will destroy the peptide..
> 
> Can anybody clarify this please??


When i mixed my last one, it didnt mix smooth, it went frothy. I just put it in the fridge n jabbed it the next day.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Pinky said:


> When i mixed my last one, it didnt mix smooth, it went frothy. I just put it in the fridge n jabbed it the next day.


Sounds very similar to what happened to mine..

Cheers beaut


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> I just put 1 ml in also and it's good for 10 shots for me. I'm very pale though like I would never tan naturally so maybe if your darker you mightn't need so much???
> 
> I loaded for a week doing a sunbed on the 4 day of the loading period and then 3 times a week until I got the level tan I wanted takin a shot the morning of each time I was going for a sunbed.


How long did that take?


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

ellis.ben said:


> What about fizzing up the powder though? Clearly said in the research that I did that it should be mixed slowly like growth hormone and that if the water impacts the powder it will destroy the peptide..
> 
> Can anybody clarify this please??


I've done that too. Worst case it lost some potency.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> It took a few weeks because I am so pale, people who tan naturally report results much quicker. I also found I got better and faster results using a sun angel bed than a regular tanning bed. The sun angel one is a 20 min bed but it's strength is less than a regular bed. It measures the strongest output you can take without getting burned apparently.


I'm pretty pale too, but tan well once i get my base tan. I'm wondering id 0.5 EOD would work for me?

i have 30 days until my hols, so that might work gradually without people give me too many TOWIE jibes :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> It probably would I just can't comment as I've not tried that dose. A lot of people do use that lower dose.
> 
> I'd say ul tan a lot faster than me if you can actually tan naturally. I'm blessed with the type of skin that burns, peels, stays red for a while then goes back to the white before!


thats like my dads side. Poor bastards.

my mum tans well, she has a mixed heritige of english european jewish and i'm a strange mix of both. Pale, green/blue eyed, but the color gets there eventually.

maybe i'll leave it an extra week and start on a little higher doses for loading. it's so confusing. it's not like AAS where there are cookie cutter beginner protocols


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

@ellis.ben

I've honestly never heard of this 'fizzing up' thing. I've used a fair bit of mt2 in the past, always shot the bac water into the powder as quick as the plunger would move comfortably and it's ALWAYS delivered a good tan for me. Get banging it in.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> It probably would I just can't comment as I've not tried that dose. A lot of people do use that lower dose.
> 
> I'd say ul tan a lot faster than me if you can actually tan naturally. I'm blessed with the type of skin that burns, peels, stays red for a while then goes back to the white before!


What dose would you recommend for my misses for her 10day loading phase? She's very Olive skin and tans quite easily. Could you give it in iu's please as all these point this and point that dosages are confusing the f**k out if me lol. Was thinking 5iu's a day then 5iu's two or three times a week to maintain??


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

richardrahl said:


> @ellis.ben
> 
> I've honestly never heard of this 'fizzing up' thing. I've used a fair bit of mt2 in the past, always shot the bac water into the powder as quick as the plunger would move comfortably and it's ALWAYS delivered a good tan for me. Get banging it in.


Cheers buddy that'll definitely help put her mind at ease. Thanks matey :thumbup1:


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

ellis.ben said:


> Cheers buddy that'll definitely help put her mind at ease. Thanks matey :thumbup1:


She'll be fine, mate. The only two things I'd say about this peptide is that you don't need to do the 'load phase' they all recommend (or at least not at the stated amount anyway). And if she gets the sick feeling on it, like some do (my mrs), just shoot it right before getting into bed. She'll not feel a thing then.

On a side note, I shot my last two injections of this in the mornings and couldn't keep a floppy all day. Awkward when working. Haha. Shame it didn't have a similar effect on the wife.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> If you are mixing it with 1 ml then yes 5ius I believe. So she'd get 20 shots out of it
> 
> I'd say she'd be fine with the lower dose if she tans well easily. I just aired on the side of caution as I got sunstroke twice!
> 
> I can't really recommend for others to be honest as I've only experience in what works for me. I have read that the 5IU dose if fine though and will be effective


I've mixed it with 2ml of bacterial water so what would that workout as? 10iu's a day??


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

ellis.ben said:


> I've mixed it with 2ml of bacterial water so what would that workout as? 10iu's a day??


Id strongly recommend that she tapers the doses up  and to jab it before bed. The first few jabs she'll get a ikky sick feeling and possible hot flushes. So i find it best to jab then go straight to bed :thumb:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

@Pinky @MissMartinez

Thanks ladies appreciate it


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Right guy's and girl's, my misses is 7jabs into her loading phase at 10ius a day from a 2ml BW mixed with 10mg of melanotan and she's got absolutely nothing from it.. Still no change in pigment (if anything she looks paler!)

Any thoughts??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> Right guy's and girl's, my misses is 7jabs into her loading phase at 10ius a day from a 2ml BW mixed with 10mg of melanotan and she's got absolutely nothing from it.. Still no change in pigment (if anything she looks paler!)
> 
> Any thoughts??


How many sunbeds has she had?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Has she felt sick after jabbing?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

FelonE said:


> How many sunbeds has she had?


Sunbeds? Why would she use Sunbeds? I thought the whole point of this peptide was so you didn't have to go under uva?? In fact that is what it was originally designed for, so fair skin people could alter their skin pigment before going out in the sun so they wouldn't burn. Rich Piana is also on record as saying it work's fine just on it's own without any uva tanning. If you have to go on the Sunbeds whilst running this stuff then seriously what the f**k Is the point of it lol?? :cursing:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Has she felt sick after jabbing?


Yes mate she's definitely has nausea and elevated sex drive, just no results!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> Sunbeds? Why would she use Sunbeds? I thought the whole point of this peptide was so you didn't have to go under uva?? In fact that is what it was originally designed for, so fair skin people could alter their skin pigment before going out in the sun so they wouldn't burn. Rich Piana is also on record as saying it work's fine just on it's own without any uva tanning. If you have to go on the Sunbeds whilst running this stuff then seriously what the f**k Is the point of it lol?? :cursing:


Lol that's the problem then mate. My Mrs was pale as fvck, after a week and a few sunbeds was brown as fvck.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol that's the problem then mate. My Mrs was pale as fvck, after a week and a few sunbeds was brown as fvck.


Sounds like the Sunbeds were responsible for that tann then mate cause this stuff don't do sh*t lol..

Got a feeling the peptide might of been damaged whilst mixing though.. We accidentally fizzed up the vial due to a vacuum sucking in the bacterial water far to quickly wich impacted the Crystals.. My research showed that you're supposed to gently turn the vial and allow them to mix gradually like hgh otherwise the peptide can be damaged (just my theory)

We're gonna get another vial and try again I think :devil2:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

dont be listening to rich piana mate tell her get on the sunbeds


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> Sounds like the Sunbeds were responsible for that tann then mate cause this stuff don't do sh*t lol..
> 
> Got a feeling the peptide might of been damaged whilst mixing though.. We accidentally fizzed up the vial due to a vacuum sucking in the bacterial water far to quickly wich impacted the Crystals.. My research showed that you're supposed to gently turn the vial and allow them to mix gradually like hgh otherwise the peptide can be damaged (just my theory)
> 
> We're gonna get another vial and try again I think :devil2:


My Mrs can't tan with just sunbeds,just goes red then white again. I'm also on it and have got a nice all over tan,never had one before.

You need exposure to uv for it to really work.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok thanks guy's We're going to give that a shot, cheers for the help, always appreciated :thumbup1:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I did my first jab. Mixed 2ml with 10mg and 5ius are 250mcg right?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

ellis.ben said:


> Ok thanks guy's We're going to give that a shot, cheers for the help, always appreciated :thumbup1:


Dude i assure you it does work. I cant tan on sunbeds unless i have like 15mins plus, but with this all i need it max 12 minsa week.

In the summer we wont need sunbeds, just normal sunlight will be fine.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Don't mean to thread jump here bit I just received my mt2 today and will start it in the morning, am I right in saying mix the the 10mg with 2ml bac water, them for first 7 days I go for 3 ticks on a slin pin, 2 ticks week 2 and then maintain on 2 ticks twice a week?

I've read a good few stickies today but they are all different and use different measurments, I tan well enough being dark anyway, @gearchange @FelonE ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

T100 said:


> Don't mean to thread jump here bit I just received my mt2 today and will start it in the morning, am I right in saying mix the the 10mg with 2ml bac water, them for first 7 days I go for 3 ticks on a slin pin, 2 ticks week 2 and then maintain on 2 ticks twice a week?
> 
> I've read a good few stickies today but they are all different and use different measurments, I tan well enough being dark anyway, @gearchange @FelonE ?


I did 1 tick for 2 days,2 ticks for 2 days and 3 ticks for 2 days. Maintaining on 2 ticks once a week now.

Get at least 2 sunbeds in on first week.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

T100 said:


> Don't mean to thread jump here bit I just received my mt2 today and will start it in the morning, am I right in saying mix the the 10mg with 2ml bac water, them for first 7 days I go for 3 ticks on a slin pin, 2 ticks week 2 and then maintain on 2 ticks twice a week?
> 
> I've read a good few stickies today but they are all different and use different measurments, I tan well enough being dark anyway, @gearchange @FelonE ?


Start on 1 tick for 2 days then taper up as FelonE said. I loaded for 9 days then sunbed. I jab 5 lines once a week with 2x6 min sunbeds. 1 lie down 1 standup as i get white bits lmao


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I did 1 tick for 2 days,2 ticks for 2 days and 3 ticks for 2 days. Maintaining on 2 ticks once a week now.
> 
> Get at least 2 sunbeds in on first week.


How much bac water did you mix?



Pinky said:


> Start on 1 tick for 2 days then taper up as FelonE said. I loaded for 9 days then sunbed. I jab 5 lines once a week with 2x6 min sunbeds. 1 lie down 1 standup as i get white bits lmao


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> How much bac water did you mix?


It was premixed so 2ml I think but I just mix it with 1ml now,easier to measure 10mg to 1ml.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> It was premixed so 2ml I think but I just mix it with 1ml now,easier to measure 10mg to 1ml.


So you were starting on 50mcg and worked up?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> So you were starting on 50mcg and worked up?


0.25mcg I think it is.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

FelonE said:


> I did 1 tick for 2 days,2 ticks for 2 days and 3 ticks for 2 days. Maintaining on 2 ticks once a week now.
> 
> Get at least 2 sunbeds in on first week.





Pinky said:


> Start on 1 tick for 2 days then taper up as FelonE said. I loaded for 9 days then sunbed. I jab 5 lines once a week with 2x6 min sunbeds. 1 lie down 1 standup as i get white bits lmao


Thanks both of you, that's mixing with 2ml yeah? Should last a little while in that case


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

T100 said:


> Thanks both of you, that's mixing with 2ml yeah? Should last a little while in that case


Lasts ages mate.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Lasts ages mate.


Top man, cheers mate


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> How much bac water did you mix?


1st lot i mixed 1ml but didn't keep it in the fridge so it lost its potency, 2nd lot i mixed 2ml. X

Added: will last a while yeah, had this vial over 2 months easy.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> 0.25mcg I think it is.


FYI

diluted with 2ml of bac water i make it 50mcg per tick using this

Peptide Calculator | Reconstitution Calculator

this **** is doing my head in :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> FYI
> 
> diluted with 2ml of bac water i make it 50mcg per tick using this
> 
> ...


Fvck knows then. Confuzzles the fudge outta me tbh.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> FYI
> 
> diluted with 2ml of bac water i make it 50mcg per tick using this
> 
> ...


+1 on that, hcg doses are a doddle in comparison


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

simonthepieman said:


> I did my first jab. Mixed 2ml with 10mg and 5ius are 250mcg right?


Yes mate thats right.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

The mcg etc confuse the hell outta me i just go by ticks lol


----------

